# Pigeon in Gresham, Oregon needs home ASAP



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I have a bird that was reported to me that needs a home asap. The finder has the bird contained and wants some to take the pigeon. The wife wants the husband to just let go, he he fears that something will happen to the little one. The pigeon is Black with no band, so it's either someones pet or a feral pigeon that is friendly. The finder thinks h/she has just a sprained wing and found no break and it can flap both wings really well. If someone could adopt this pigeon it would be great. If you are interested pm me and I will give you the finders phone number.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Mary Ann,
Pm me the information.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Charis, I sent you a pm. I called the guy and he not home right now, so I left him a message.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*This bird could be yours!*

For someone feeling needy for another Pigeon, the bird is currently in my care and looking for another home.
Keep in mind I'm picky and nervous about shipping. Some kind heart might persuade me to ship anyway. 
Picture to follow.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> For someone feeling needy for another Pigeon, the bird is currently in my care and looking for another home.
> Keep in mind I'm picky and nervous about shipping. Some kind heart might persuade me to ship anyway.
> Picture to follow.


Gosh, that was quick. I got a bird in CT looking for a home.......wanna take a road trip???


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Charis, Thank you so very much, and I appreciate you taking this little one at least for now. Bill called me to let me know you picked her up. He is really happy and appreciated you doing this and now I'm sure his wife is happy too, LOL. 

Renee, your funny, LOL. Oh! my central air is now working again, they had to put a new motor in the unit and my house is staring to cool down, it's like 85 degrees in insteat of 95 in here, and we all stopped panting, LOL.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Gosh, that was quick. I got a bird in CT looking for a home.......wanna take a road trip???


I'm not the kind of girl to put things off. If I could, I'd be there.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

If you need to place it please contact David Walton he will take this bird in and adopt it and will give it a ever lasting home, he is a contact in our database on the 911 Pigeon Alert Group. That is unless Charis decides she would like to keep it as a companion.  

Ellen


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow guys, great teamwork and a very quick one too.
Thanks to all.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

littlestar said:


> Charis, Thank you so very much, and I appreciate you taking this little one at least for now. Bill called me to let me know you picked her up. He is really happy and appreciated you doing this and now I'm sure his wife is happy too, LOL.
> 
> Renee, your funny, LOL. Oh! my central air is now working again, they had to put a new motor in the unit and my house is staring to cool down, it's like 85 degrees in insteat of 95 in here, and we all stopped panting, LOL.


Well, figured it didn't hurt to ask!! LOL
Glad you got your air back on. I hung up on you cause you didn't come back to the phone.........


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Renee, It was the finder Bill on the phone letting me know that Charis picked this little girl up. He's like me loves to talk, LOL. I didn't get a chance to call you back, I'm sorry. It's a little cooler in hear now, but it will take time to cool this house.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Great teamwork girls. I love good endings.

Mary Ann, I hope your A/C wasn't off too long. I expect you're as hot in Charlotte as we are (and Renee too). It was 104 today. Next winter, if I start complaining about how cold it is would someone please remind me of the last two weeks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Great teamwork girls. I love good endings.
> 
> Mary Ann, I hope your A/C wasn't off too long. I expect you're as hot in Charlotte as we are (and Renee too). It was 104 today. Next winter, if I start complaining about how cold it is would someone please remind me of the last two weeks.


I'll take 104 over 4 any day of the week.............. 
yea, it got up to 103 in our back yard. Don't know what the official temp was......I stood out in the yard for about 45 minutes with the water hose spraying the birds...They loved it..........while I was sweating.........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Great teamwork girls. I love good endings.
> 
> Mary Ann, I hope your A/C wasn't off too long. I expect you're as hot in Charlotte as we are (and Renee too). It was 104 today. Next winter, if I start complaining about how cold it is would someone please remind me of the last two weeks.


It's not ended yet. The birdie still needs a home.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Charis,

Please PM me your contact information and I will get it to David Walton to have him contact you, if you all would like.

Ellen


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok, David is out, it appears that he is very kind hearted and wants to help but the female person in his life has other thoughts on the matter so I think we better hold off on that one for now. From what I found out the hard way she doesn't seem to care for anyone involved in pigeons and doesn't want to be contacted by any of us again, what a let down she was, this just amazes me for a female to act so cold hearted as she was on the phone  

Funny thing is that I got a message from him at at 12:06 today asking if he can help, very strange, I don't believe that she is going to allow any of my messages to go through to him but I did send him one letting him know what took place as I feel he deserves to know, what a sad person she is to do something like this to him when he is contacting me asking to help, must be so heart breaking for him. 

Ellen


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Probably he'll contact you.
Maybe thats why he never responded to my email last year...it was intercepted by the "female person" in his life. [ scream]


----------

